

Android Factory Reset Proven Useless, User Data Still Recoverable - Sami_Lehtinen
http://hothardware.com/news/android-factory-reset-proven-useless-user-data-still-recoverable630-million-devices-affected

======
devsquid
yea, this goes with like every "factory reset". You must first fully encrypt
the disk then erase it.

